# Who is running a 235/35/19 with 19x8.5 et35?



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

Currently running a 245/35/19 with rub front and back. I was going to change to a 235/35/19 but want to confirm with someone that is lowered first


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

I cant msg you cause your inbox is full clear it up. 

But this is what i said. 


Where do you rub? I run a 235/35/19 on a 19x8 oem sport wheels. Offset is +48? I think. but i am putting 15mm spacers this week. I am lowered an inch and a half. I had a buddy with a s3 ran 19x8.5 +35 245/35/19 lowered and fitment was perfect. I plan on running 19x8.5 +35 with my 235/35 tires 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

All over front and back but mostly in back. You want to trade tires lol mine are brand new!

I did not do an alignment nor tried at this point little front rub but a lot of rear rub


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

It could be that my tires are naturally a little wise I do t know how low is he?


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

where do they hit? i doubt they hit the top of the arch when your not even lowered. what tires are they? Some tires have it that the side wall say 35 but they might be smaller or bigger


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

19x8.5 et45 with 12mm spacers, so final offset is et33.
Tires are 235/35/19
lowered with H&R sports with absolutely no rubbing.






I would guess my tires would be safe with another inch lower after the current drop

Question is, how low are you that you are rubbing with the 245's? Coilovers??

Show us some pics


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

Honestly I don't feel is sit any lower than you. I am not slammed by any means, the 235/35/19 will be in thursday


----------

